

Show HN: Pulse – Anonymous communication tool for enterprises - davbai
http://www.pulseapp.co

======
davbai
Hi everyone, one of the co-founders of Pulse here. We created Pulse in order
to change the way we communicate at work. We built it out of frustrations we
had as employees at our previous jobs where we didn't feel like we had the
right platform to openly speak out. You can read more about what and why we're
doing at our blog below and happy to answer any questions!

[https://medium.com/@pulse](https://medium.com/@pulse)

